# Flu Flus for small game/random shooting..help!



## Curtg (Feb 10, 2010)

I just bought a Hoyt maxxis 31 and I have my own seperate arrows for deer hunting, but my buddy and I are wanting to get some flu flus with some small game heads to shoot little critters or whatever just for something else to get out and hunt.

so I was wondering if im going to be doing this sort of shooting what set up for arrows should i use?

-Arrows? carbon aluminum? I hunt deer with carbon but for this sort of shooting does it even matter what i use?

-flu flus? what kind, size, color or whatever I need to know! where can I get them for a good price because i have a good feeling im going to be losing alot of arrows.

-and also whats the point of flu flus? just big and colorful so you dont lose your arrows?


Thanks alot everyone! :tongue:


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, I hope your not going to use a 70# bow. If you can I would use a different bow which is around 40#. It would be easier on the arrows and pulling them from stumps etc. I would use judo points which will keep the arrows from going under the forest leaves etc. 

There are actually quite a few different versions of Flu Flu arrows depending on the fletching. Carbon would be the best material and you don't need a expensive carbon. The inserts are going to take a pounding though and you will need to make sure they are secure. I would use full length feathers, fletching by simply wrap around the arrow. With today's super glues it should be easy. The longer the fletch and the taller the more braking action. Some people have tried six fletching. It will give a little longer shot. 

The rest may be your biggest problem. Most are not designed for flu flu arrows, although a drop-away might not be a problem at all.


----------



## Rxman (Sep 27, 2005)

*Do you need Flu-Flus?*

Do you really need Flu-Flu fletchings? I hunt small game with my regular arrows. Unless you are talking about aerial shots or maybe you were thinking about shooting squirrels in trees, otherwise if you use a judo point to keep the arrow from tunneling under the grass/leaves, your regular arrows will probably work better because the Flu-Flus may have a different impact point.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

I have shot a lot of small game, from rabbits, squirrels, birds, possums, raccoons, and have used a lot of different heads. The best one that I use now is the one I make! I puts soooo much energy into the smack, the animals almost never move. I have always used my hunting rig at 70lbs with the arrows that I use for target practice. I have never lost an arrow from shooting ground shoots and only one shooting a **** in the tree, which stuck in the tree after a pass thru.


----------



## Curtg (Feb 10, 2010)

you make your own small game heads? thats a pretty good idea.

Im shooting a qad ultra drop away rest.

i found a bunch of my dads old aluminum arrows and i planned on putting flu flus on those i dont know if that will work good or not.

but thanks everyone on the advice


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

What i found in flu-flus is a short range arrow. I shot grouse in the trees and ptarmagine on the ground with a bird point (4' bolo) I don't see those for sale anymore, I have several. But the longer shaft is needed for these. My points are simple and have posted pics before... let me see if I can do again.


----------



## YZ125MM700 (Dec 30, 2009)

Flu flu's are just plain fun to shoot. i love them. I havent made any myself yet. im planning on it though. I dont really understand why the need for a longer arrow? Just for KE?? Shoot the beman pre-made ones outta my 65# switchback all the time. no problems. Here's a blackbird i shot this morning.


----------

